# Sulcata won't eat grass



## Karim (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi all,
I am new in fourms world and I've some struggles with my yearling sulcata.. I knew that sulcatas supposed to be grazers but mine hate grass so I planted so barley for him/her but it didn't eat much.. just tasted this kind of grass.... now am starving him or her and the only food available is fresh barely grass.. should I do more?!
I feed her or him dandelions, mulberry leaves, some cactus from time to time (BTW mine hate cactus) and when I don't find anything of those I feed him /her on romaine lettuce
And I keep her outside in a proper enclosure..
Thanks


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 13, 2016)

Young sulcatas rarely eat grass straight off. It's something that develops as they get older. 

To help your tort get a taste for it, cut a small amount up really small using scissors and sprinkle it on your tort's regular food. The regular food should be wet so the grass sticks.


----------



## Karim (Nov 13, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Young sulcatas rarely eat grass straight off. It's something that develops as they get older.
> 
> To help your tort get a taste for it, cut a small amount up really small using scissors and sprinkle it on your tort's regular food. The regular food should be wet so the grass sticks.


She/he has already tasted it but won't eat again


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

If you cut it up small enough, wet it and mix it in real well into the other food, the tortoise will eat it.


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 13, 2016)

This is the way to introduce any new food to a tortoise - not just grass

1. Chop up the food your tortoise will eat very small and wet it
2. Chop up a tiny amount of the new food very small and mix it with the food that your tortoise will eat. The water will stick it together
3. If your tortoise eats the mixture, then at the next feed offer a little more of the new food in the mixture and a tiny amount less of the things that your tortoise already likes.
4. If your tortoise refuses to eat the mixture then leave it there for 24 hours - it won't matter if it goes a bit limp. Then clear it away and replace it with fresh food mixed in the same proportions as the previous one. 

Your tortoise must be soaked for at least 30 minutes every day that it refuses food. It can go a long time without eating, but not without water.

The whole process takes time. Go slowly and don't increase the amount of grass too much - a really tiny amount to start and then just step it up in really small quantities.

A hungry tortoise will eat, but they are very stubborn and very good at training their owners into giving in. You are in control and you have to be strong.We're her to support you 

Have you read this thread about feeding a young Sulcata?
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2016)

Joe's Mum spelled it out perfectly.

Tortoises are creatures of habit. They eat what they've eaten before. If the breeder didn't take the time to introduce grass and other foods, then you will have to, but you will have to do it gradually over time.


----------



## Karim (Nov 13, 2016)

OK thanks all..... l know this way but I want make him/her eat the grass directly without any chopping..... 
I have kept many torts before like Greek and Egyptian I think the diet is not very different.. 
And Thanks again


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2016)

Karim said:


> OK thanks all..... l know this way but I want make him/her eat the grass directly without any chopping.....



That takes time and patience. You have to introduce new and unfamiliar foods gradually over time. In time, if you follow the steps laid out for you, your tortoise will eat plain grass in a pile or growing in the ground or a pot. Eventually your tortoise will eat plain dry grass hay too, and that will really save you once your little tortoise gets big.


----------

